# Colson......or the elusive CWC dropstand??



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2019)

Prewar Colson center stand  | eBay
					

Prewar Colson Parking Stand. Here's a nice  prewar Colson center stand for 26" wheeled bikes. It's in very good condition and is ready to be mounted and used. About Buzz Bomb Bicycles.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## bike (Nov 29, 2019)

cwc


----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 29, 2019)

What is a Elusive CWC ?


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2019)

JAF/CO said:


> What is a Elusive CWC ?
> 
> 
> jfkiller53@aol.com
> ...



The braced CWC dropstand everyone seems to be looking for.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 29, 2019)

Curious what's the difference, for future reference.


----------



## lgrinnings (Nov 29, 2019)

Wow.


----------



## Boris (Nov 29, 2019)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Curious what's the difference, for future reference.




Shoulder bolt and nut mounting on the CW. Fixed stud mounting with cotter pin stays on Colson.


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 29, 2019)

I have one on my Ridewell.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2019)

There are a few hanging around here too


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 29, 2019)

Someone wanna flip it for a couple bucks lemme know.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 29, 2019)

Elusive not exclusive


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 30, 2019)

I don't understand what the big deal is though, I mean couldn't you just turn the cotter pin stubs into holes?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2019)

bikewhorder said:


> I don't understand what the big deal is though, I mean couldn't you just turn the cotter pin stubs into holes?



The shape at the foot & brace spacing are different. The CWC is also clearanced for the bolt heads. I believe the channel might be shaped a bit different as well. Most wouldn't care, but those can be the little details that drive a true collector insane.

Pic courtesy of @lgrinnings









						Drop stand question | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Is a Colson drop stand identical or the same as the braced drop stand on a 38-39 CWC bike?   Thanks




					thecabe.com


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 30, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Most wouldn't care, but those can be the little details that drive a true collector insane.











						Them Fighting Words Conan Obrien GIF - Them Fighting Words Conan Obrien - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2019)

bikewhorder said:


> https://images.app.goo.gl/6HBdR35Tocensd178



Here ya go


----------



## slick (Nov 30, 2019)

I don't recall anyone at any of the rides with calipers or a tape measure?


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 30, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Here ya go
> View attachment 1104027



I wasted a half an hour of my life trying to get that Gif to work.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2019)

slick said:


> I don't recall anyone at any of the rides with calipers or a tape measure?



A collector's eagle eye can dissect a vintage bike in mere seconds. We can be a ruthless bunch...


----------



## 1motime (Nov 30, 2019)

Inner support braces are different as is the ground contact section.   The side cross section  cold be also.  Different extrusion.  Different parts altogether


----------



## slick (Nov 30, 2019)

I have half a dozen Colson ones I'll be cutting up to make CWC ones.


----------



## vincev (Nov 30, 2019)

So the Colson stand is not desirable and the CWC is ??


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 30, 2019)

vincev said:


> So the Colson stand is not desirable and the CWC is ??




 I don't know if i would use the word desirable but the CWC stands are in short supply.


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 30, 2019)

I dont know about you guys stuff but mine is 100% correct


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 1, 2019)

I just take the dropstands off all my CWC bikes and repurpose them for shabby chic card tables...ya know upcycle


----------



## jacob9795 (Feb 6, 2020)

Vintage Bicycle Prewar Rear Drop Kick Stand Balloon Tire COLSON MONARK SCHWINN  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Bicycle Prewar Rear Drop Kick Stand Balloon Tire COLSON MONARK SCHWINN at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------

